# Descriptive terms - brainstorming a domain name



## skywalkerbeth (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am still trying to think of a domain name. I think most likely my business name would a takeoff on my own name, but for the domain name I'd like to get a little creative. 

I don't want to come up with anything too limiting, because I may branch out one day. (i.e. no "Weddings Unlimited")

I was hoping to get some other ideas for descriptive photography terms and then I'd string something together.

For instance, some terms I've thought of are:

Sun
Dawn
Sunrise
Light
Sunlight
Shadows
Time
Shutter
Perfect
Marvelous
Fantastic
Shutterbug
Colors
Travel (perhaps this is too specific, but it's my favorite thing to do)
Unlimited
Bright 
Perspective
Vision
Beautiful

Do any other interesting, creative, descriptive terms come to mind?

Many thanks y'all!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 5, 2008)

check what is still available! most nice combinations of terms are already in use, or are reserved by people trying to sell them with profit ...


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Oct 5, 2008)

Oddly enough, some of the combos I've tried actually seem to be free.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 5, 2008)

Be quick, when I did that with some of my favourite combos, someone must have spied on my availability requests, since quickly afterwards they were all reserved!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Oct 5, 2008)

Alex, to "check" all I am doing is typing the name into the browser.  I figure I will use smugmug for my site.  Is there a better way to get a domain - I am not very techy so I figure I need something that already has templates.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 5, 2008)

thesaurus.com


----------



## hedonia (Oct 5, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am still trying to think of a domain name. I think most likely my business name would a takeoff on my own name, but for the domain name I'd like to get a little creative.
> 
> I don't want to come up with anything too limiting, because I may branch out one day. (i.e. no "Weddings Unlimited")



Why wouldn't you want to use your business name? If you have one name for your business, and something totally different for your website, it makes your clients have to remember two different things. It also makes it hard to push your branding. If you're looking to do something creative, you can put those words in your site title or your meta-tags, and they will show in a search result. Just seems to me that you want your clients to have a really easy time finding you and your website!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Oct 6, 2008)

Hedonia - I may end up making my business name fit the website.  

I thought of THE perfect name for me...  I'm going to set it up soon.


----------

